# WTH!!!!!



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2019)

I've been on the phone for the last I don't know how long. Had a scammer hack my bank account for almost $500! Talked w/ BB&T. Said they have been aware of this going on for 8 days with their customers but no one has been notified to be aware. Had to shut account down. Have to go to the local branch in the morning and start a whole new account. This really SUCKS! Just FYI...keep an eye on your accounts! Hopefully I can get my $$$ back.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 21, 2019)

What was the scam? Did you interact with someone or was it accessed some other way? BB&T is FDIC insured so you should get your $ back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2019)

They pulled it from an ATM somehow in Miami. Haven't given my info to anyone. Just ticks me off BB&T hasn't at least told it's customers, "hey, this is going on. Just be aware!" I wonder if it has anything to do with the merger with SunTrust.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2019)

That sucks. My wife had her account compromised 2 months ago.
First they withdrew $20.
Then $100 3xs a day for a few days before she caught on.
Then my account was hacked for $20 to duluth trading co. I got instant texts about it. I called my bank and told em it wasn't me.
They fixed it.
However, my wifes bank took 3 weeks to fix it.
Her bank sucks.
My bank was great.
I suggest you look into instant alerts when either a withdrawal or deposit is made. If your bank doesn't have it, find one that does. It's free.
I have it. It's great.

I hope your bank is quick about it.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2019)

wife was in systems for 40 yrs. almost always- hacking your stuff happens from bank side. No money in hacking 1 record, but the money is hacking bank and getting 100,000 records.
this is why banks are usually Mum on such...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> They pulled it from an ATM somehow in Miami. Haven't given my info to anyone. Just ticks me off BB&T hasn't at least told it's customers, "hey, this is going on. Just be aware!" I wonder if it has anything to do with the merger with SunTrust.


nah- they got your info- sold it and used it in Miami. It is the banks responsibility- you will get your money. been there done this

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2019)

I talked to the girl on the phone and will have the text alerts set up when we go in tomorrow. It's just a royal PITA! They need to fry any of these @#$%^_> they catch doing this to hardworking people. They don't deserve to live and breathe another breath of air ever!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2019)

I know...kind of harsh but DANG it ticks me off. I'm not a forgive and forget kind of person. I can't stand a liar or a thief!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I know...kind of harsh but DANG it ticks me off. I'm not a forgive and forget kind of person. I can't stand a liar or a thief!!


part of world we live in... ATM for the world as Kathie says....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2019)

I hear ya man. The law is too lenient on these scumbags. I asked my bank who it was who hacked my account, they said they couldn't divulge that information to me.
Grrrr....
I need revenge!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2019)

The justice system is too lenient on most everything anymore! Unless the people make an honest mistake. Then they make an example out of them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2019)

Need to go back to choppin off hands of theives....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 22, 2019)

It's been happening all over the place lately. Wife is back in banking, they made her an offer she couldn't say no to. More than twice what she was making at the school, with far less hours, better benefits. But, she said that they've been hit hard too. They've been issuing new debit cards left and right for the last 2-3 weeks.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## CWS (Jun 22, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I hear ya man. The law is too lenient on these scumbags. I asked my bank who it was who hacked my account, they said they couldn't divulge that information to me.
> Grrrr....
> I need revenge!!!


You should team up with @Eric Rorabaugh . He carries a gun


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 22, 2019)

Got our checking account emptied of about 3K several years ago, it was an AMT hack too, they cleaned it out over one weekend. The bank restored the money within a few days (Navy Federal Credit Union)

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Jun 22, 2019)

One can order a multitude of card skimmers complete with a custom made facade to put over any card reading device. There are also “shimmers” that fit in chip readers.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 23, 2019)

Been hit 3 times...my credit union is at spotting scammers and usually stops it quickly before it hurts too much.


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 23, 2019)

The part I haven't figured out is, how do you pull up to a gas pump, or walk up to an ATM and disassemble it to install the skimmer, AND NO ONE NOTICES!

Wouldn't you think that if you were working in a convenience store, and some suspicious looking character started disassembling the ATM or the gas pump, that you might call the law? Or, at least call the manager?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 23, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> The part I haven't figured out is, how do you pull up to a gas pump, or walk up to an ATM and disassemble it to install the skimmer, AND NO ONE NOTICES!
> 
> Wouldn't you think that if you were working in a convenience store, and some suspicious looking character started disassembling the ATM or the gas pump, that you might call the law? Or, at least call the manager?



Rocky, skimmers usually don't require disassembly of the ATM, gas pump, whatever. They come in various designs that go over the card reader/slot and are made to look like they're part of the machine. And modern circuitry being what it is, it doesn't take hardly any space. Installing a skimmer can then look like you're simply using the ATM, buying gas, etc.

Edit: See also Jerry's post a few posts above. He beat me to it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Didn't realize they had advanced to that extent...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Jun 23, 2019)

The amount of effort people put into stealing is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## frankp (Jun 25, 2019)

If the bank knew it was happening and didn't notify their customers, I'd be looking for a new bank. Close all accounts and start fresh somewhere else...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 29, 2019)

@Eric Rorabaugh - Just so you don't think your life sucks quite so bad having your debit card hacked. 

Home town here had their mainframe hacked, ransomware installed, and demands for $460,000 made a few weeks ago. Said they weren't going to pay it initially, but after 2 weeks of computer geniuses trying to gain access to anything in the city's records, they finally gave up and decided to pay the crooks. The city's insurance picked up the tab for all but $10,000 of the bill, which of course the City had to fork over. This is the second Florida city hit in recent weeks, and one of MANY across the country. Fortunately, the police and fire departments are run through the county's 911 server, so emergency services were not affected, however ALL other city services were down for 3 weeks. no phones, no e-mail, no billing, no accounting, no nothing...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 30, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh - Just so you don't think your life sucks quite so bad having your debit card hacked.
> 
> Home town here had their mainframe hacked, ransomware installed, and demands for $460,000 made a few weeks ago. Said they weren't going to pay it initially, but after 2 weeks of computer geniuses trying to gain access to anything in the city's records, they finally gave up and decided to pay the crooks. ....



Same thing happened in Baltimore 3 months ago, they are still trying to sort it out.


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 30, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I've been on the phone for the last I don't know how long. Had a scammer hack my bank account for almost $500! Talked w/ BB&T. Said they have been aware of this going on for 8 days with their customers but no one has been notified to be aware. Had to shut account down. Have to go to the local branch in the morning and start a whole new account. This really SUCKS! Just FYI...keep an eye on your accounts! Hopefully I can get my $$$ back.



I would probably get a new bank. I really like my local credit union.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Didn't realize they had advanced to that extent...


Great video! All of us honest folks need to beat the bad guys at their game! Pull on the pieces as described in this video. Chuck


----------



## David Hill (Jul 16, 2019)

fwitw---watch your credit card summaries---We've noticed tiny charges for less than $1 or so---test runs at the number. See one and it's time to cancel/change that card. We've now got alerts for "odd" charges. In past 5 yrs have been hit 3-4 times like that.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Just had a couple arrested here in town, gal was a teller in local Credit Union, was making withdrawals from other's accounts, giving money to her boyfriend. 7 transactions on 2 accounts within last 4 weeks withdrew $49,880.

They both in jail now!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 16, 2019)

WOW!!!


----------

